# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آخرین تقلب!!!!!!

## Ellaa_A

*سلام دوستان...آخرین تقلبتون کی بود؟فرق نمیکنه کجا باشه ...مدرسه یا امتحان نهایی یا شایدم کنکور*

----------


## Miss.Dr

یادم نمیاد :Yahoo (1): 
سومو ک کلا تقلب نکردم
حسش نبود :Yahoo (94): 
تو نهاییا خیلی از بچه ها تقلب کردن و من فقط حرص خوردم ک چرا انقد بی عرضه ام :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahyd

> *سلام دوستان...آخرین تقلبتون کی بود؟فرق نمیکنه کجا باشه ...مدرسه یا امتحان نهایی یا شایدم کنکور*


یه بار 3م ابتدایی امتحان بنویسیم یه سوال ضرب المثل بود عکس داده بود جوابش میشد هرکه بامش بیش برفش بیشتر ! اونو از بقل دستیم دیدم اشتباه گفت بهم خدایی از اون موقع به بعد دیگه تقلب نکردم ، خیلی میرسوندم ولی میترسیدم از کسی بگیرم معمولا م کسی نبود که بخوام ازش بگیرم یا سوالی نبود که لازم باشه از کسی بگیرم ،همه از خودم میگرفتن . خلاصه همون 3م اولیو آخریش بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ellaa_A

*من خودم  اول راهنمایی که بودم امتحان انشا داشتیم ... از انشا خوشم نمیومد....موضوعاش هم خیلی بیخود بودن ...هیچی دیگه  برگه هارو عوض کردیم دوستم برام نوشت.... 20شدم انشامو.....خیلی حال داد بهم*

----------


## Mojgan*M

فیزیک نهایی دو سه نمره از دوستم گرفتم  :Yahoo (112): 
البتهچهار پنج نمرم ب یکی دیگه رسوندم -__-اینو گفتم فک نکنین تک خوری کردم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mrmm1376

من اینجا نوشتم : شب قبل از کنکور به سوالای کنکور دسترسی پیدا میکردین چیکار میکردین؟

----------


## king2000

من معمولا با گوشی تقلب میکنم  :Yahoo (21):  

تا اونجایی که یادم میاد اخرین تقلب برای امتحان تاریخ بود . 
یادمه pdf کتابو داشتم . سریع کلمه کلیدی هر سوال رو سرچ میکردم و به جواب میرسیدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parnia-sh

زمین...فصل کانی هارو کامل نوشتم رو کاغذ خودتونن حق میدین دیگه..این فصلا خیلی چرت بودن..20مم گرفتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tarannom76


سلام دوستان...آخرین تقلبتون کی بود؟فرق نمیکنه کجا باشه ...مدرسه یا امتحان نهایی یا شایدم کنکور


امتحان فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی ! نهایی بود ! سال 92 !

اسمارو مراقب اومد رو پاسخ نامه ها نوشت ! از اخر برگه ی من دست دوستم بود و برگه ی دوستم دست من ! مراقب فهمید ولی فرار کردیم و رفتیم ب ناظم گفتیم ناظممون گفت شما برین من درستش میکنم*

----------


## parnia-sh

> من معمولا با گوشی تقلب میکنم  
> 
> تا اونجایی که یادم میاد اخرین تقلب برای امتحان تاریخ بود . 
> یادمه pdf کتابو داشتم . سریع کلمه کلیدی هر سوال رو سرچ میکردم و به جواب میرسیدم


منم یه بار سال دوم شیمی پی دی افشو انداختم رو گوشیم..سر ارمون ایه های تمدن استفاده کردم :Yahoo (4): خیلی خوش بید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ithossein

*من زیاد تقلب نمی کردم البته تو امتحاناتی که معلما خودشون برای نمره کلاسی اینا می گرفتن بعضی اوقات که کم خونده بودم چرا ولی تو نهایی اصلا.

اما چند بار تو امتحانات نهایی سوم و پیش کف دستم الکی اسم چنتا چیز رو می نوشتم مثلا دارو هارو بعد تا مراقب نزدیکم می شد یه جوری نشون می دادم که انگار مثلا دارم تقلب می کنم سر امتحان شیمی چندتا دارو رو نوشته بودم بعد مراقبه دید اومد خوندشون از کف دستم فکر کرد مربوط به شیمی هستش منو برد جلوی دفتر نزدیک بود برگم رو خط بزنن که یه معلم شیمی اونجا بود اومد خوندن اونا رو دید دارو ه ازم که پرسید گفتم نوشتم بعد امتحان برم داروخونه بگیرم اونا هم کلی خندیدن منو ولم کردن البته همیشه بعد اینکه برگه رو تموم می کردم از این مسخره بازییا در میاوردم*

----------


## edisonha

من آخرین تقلبم سال اول دبیرستان بود ولی سال اول راهنمایی یه تقلبی کردم که شرط میبندم نظیرشو ندید.امتحان جغرافی بود و من و رفیقم با هم بلند شدیم که از راه پله بریم پایین برگمونو بدیم.سر راه دقیقا جلوی کسی که برگه ها رو میگرفت دیدم یه چیزی رو اشتباه نوشتم.دقیق جلو خودش از رو برگه رفیقم درستش کردم و برگه رو دادم.اون لحظه فقط من و رفیقم بودیم و کس دیگه ای هم نبود که مثلا حواسش پرت بشه.آخرشم چیزی بهمون نگفت بنده ی خدا. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mrmm1376

هی یادش بخیر یه بار سر امتحان زیست یه برگه a4 به زور داخل یه لوله خودکار جا دادم همش از همونا تو امتحان اومد ای کیف کردم یه بارک واسه امتحان تاریخ معلممون 50 تا سوال داد گفت 20 تاش تو امتحان میاد بازم همین کار رو کردم یه بار هم سر امتحان شیمی با یکی از دوستام برگه هامون رو جابه جا کردیم به اسمای همدیگه برگه ها رو تحویل دادیم معلممون هم نفهمید کلا زیاد تقلب میکردم تا قبل از دوم .

----------


## zista

ما که جرات نداشتیم..اخه بعدش ترکه انار.. :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Miss.Dr

فقط تنها چیزیکه یادم میاد اینه که
قبل امتحانا هر بدبختی کنار من میشست با یه حالت مظلومی میگف برسونیا
منم یه لبخند ژکوند تحویلش میدادم.
اهل تقلب دادن نیستم
و زیاد هم شخصیتمو ب خاطر گرفتنش پایین نمیارم
ولی پیتی زیاد استفاده کردم تو دوم :Yahoo (4): 
ادم خودکفا باشه بهتره

----------


## P_Soofia

چقدر بعضیا مثبت بودن تو این تاپیک  :Yahoo (4): 
سال چهارم تنها سالی بود که اصلا هیچی تقلب نکردم
ولی سالای دیگه چیزی کم نمیذاشتم  :Yahoo (4):  بیشتر هم میرسوندم البته
بدترینشم سر امتحان ترم اجتماعی سال اول دبیرستان بود. با خودم کتاب برده بودم سر جلسه تو سوییشِرتم جاسازیش کرده بودم. وسط جلسه اجازه گرفتم رفتم بیرون سوالایی که نمیدونستمو از روش خوندم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dangmiong

سرکنکور امسال
جواب 1 سوال ریاضی دادم  :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن : نوشتم تو برگه ک ی وقت مشکلی از نظر شماره دفترچه ها پیش نیاد  :Yahoo (15): 
امتحان نهایی های سوم هم ک همش  :Yahoo (4): 
اسم من بود: خداوندگار تقلب  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

اولین تقلبم اول ابتدایی بود :Yahoo (4): اولین املا :Yahoo (4): کلمه ی سام یادم رفته بود چجوری نوشته میشه دیگ ب برگه ی بغل دستیم نگا کردمو نوشتمش :Yahoo (4): بار دوم سال چهارم ابتدایی بود ک کلا کتاب باز کردم واسه جغرافی.. فک کنم جغرافی بود یا تاریخ یادم نیس دقیقا :Yahoo (4): تو دوران راهنمایی هم سال سوم امتحان حرفه و فن مستمر داشتیم صبح روز امتحان مسابقات علمی داشتیم دیگ زیاد نخونده بودم آخه واسه مسابقات خونده بودم باز منو دوستم همه ی سوالات حرفه رو تو برگه های کوچیک نوشتیمو سر جلسه برگه هارو عوض میکردیم دوتامونم ۲۰شدیم :Yahoo (4):  دبیرستان اصلا تقلبی نکردم :Yahoo (4):  به جز یه بار که امتحان کلاسی هندسه داشتیم منم زیاد نخونده بودم یه اثباتی بود که واقعا مخم هضمش نمیکرد :Yahoo (4): خلاصه دلو زدم به دریا و رو یه برگه ی کوچولو نوشتمش :Yahoo (4): سوال اول امتحان بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mrmm1376

من یه بارسر امتحان دینی یه سوالی بود یادم نمیومد اون ته نشسته بودم کتاب هم بغل دستم معلم داشت راجع به این که این درس دینیه و تو هر درسی تقلب کردین این درس حق الهی بر گردنتون داره صحبت میکرد منم از اون ته داشتم جوابا رو مینوشتم از رو کتاب ای کیف میداد معلممون کم بین بود عینکش هم نیاورده بود هی یادش بخیر . :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

استعداد های کشف نشده ای داریم ...
خدای تقلبا !

----------


## mrmm1376

> استعداد های کشف نشده ای داریم ...
> خدای تقلبا !


اگه واسه تقلب کنکور بزارن کلی از بچه های انجمن رتبه تک رقمی و دو رقمی میارن واللا .

----------


## Ellaa_A

*من همین سال چهارم امتحان ریاضی پایه  ترم دوم بود .25 اردیبهشت بود فک کنم...در حد 10 خوندم رفتم سر جلسه...ولی خدا خیرش بده دبیرمونو..سوالا سخت نبودن...بعد تا16 نمره نوشتم خودم...یه معادله لگاریتمی مونده بود 2 نمره هم داشت گفتم حیفه که نمره شو نگیرم ...بلدش نبودم از یکی از دوستان محترمانه تقاضا کردم اونم بنده خدا جوابو برام نوشت رو کاغذ زیر ماشین حساب بهم داد .معلممون هم دید ولی به روی خودش نیاورد...خدا خیرش بده...هیچی دیگه امتحان ریاضیمو 18 شدم*

----------


## arefeh78

اخرین تقلب برمیگرده به سوم راهنماایی سر درس حرفه فن
یعد از اون دیگه قسم خوردم تقلب نکنم وتاحالا هم به لطف خدا نکرردم
نه میدم و نه میگیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mrmm1376

> *من همین سال چهارم امتحان ریاضی پایه  ترم دوم بود .25 اردیبهشت بود فک کنم...در حد 10 خوندم رفتم سر جلسه...ولی خدا خیرش بده دبیرمونو..سوالا سخت نبودن...بعد تا16 نمره نوشتم خودم...یه معادله لگاریتمی مونده بود 2 نمره هم داشت گفتم حیفه که نمره شو نگیرم ...بلدش نبودم از یکی از دوستان محترمانه تقاضا کردم اونم بنده خدا جوابو برام نوشت رو کاغذ زیر ماشین حساب بهم داد .معلممون هم دید ولی به روی خودش نیاورد...خدا خیرش بده...هیچی دیگه امتحان ریاضیمو 18 شدم*


به لطف دوستان غیور که سر امتحان ریاضی بچه مثبت شدن با اون سوالای سخت و مغلم نفهم ریاضی 4.75 شدم حالا خواستم بعد 3 سال تقلبی کنم این شد عاقبتم .

----------


## Ellaa_A

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mrmm1376


به لطف دوستان غیور که سر امتحان ریاضی بچه مثبت شدن با اون سوالای سخت و مغلم نفهم ریاضی 4.75 شدم حالا خواستم بعد 3 سال تقلبی کنم این شد عاقبتم .


بچه های کلاس ما بعضیاشون موقع امتحان بدجنس میشدن ولی من چون موقع امتحان های عربی هواشونو داشتم ..دیگه نامردی نمیکردن خدایی!!!*

----------


## dangmiong

> استعداد های کشف نشده ای داریم ...
> خدای تقلبا !



البته اینا بیشتر جوجه ان  :Yahoo (4): 
لطف دارین شما  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mrmm1376

> *
> بچه های کلاس ما بعضیاشون موقع امتحان بدجنس میشدن ولی من چون موقع امتحان های عربی هواشونو داشتم ..دیگه نامردی نمیکردن خدایی!!!*


اره من چون تو این سه سال بهشون تقلبی نرسونده بودم باهام لج کردن البته کلا تو کلاس یه 11 بیشتر نداشتیم بعدش دوتا 7 بعدشم من اصن معلم ریاضی پیش کل مارو به درک واصل کرد .

----------


## mrmm1376

> البته اینا بیشتر جوجه ان 
> لطف دارین شما


شما سرورین . :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dangmiong

از قدیم گفتن با عرض پوزش هر خری با خرخونی 20 میگیره  :Yahoo (4): 
مهم اینه با تقلب 20 بگیری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin-jh

> من اینجا نوشتم : شب قبل از کنکور به سوالای کنکور دسترسی پیدا میکردین چیکار میکردین؟


به نظرت ما میریم کل این تاپیکو بخونیم ببینیم شما اخرین تقلبت کی بوده ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
به نظرت این موضوع تو سرنوشت ما تاثیر داره ؟
به نظرت به کمال میرسیم اینجوری ؟
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mrmm1376

اصن حسی که تو 10 گرفتن با تقلب هست تو 20 گرفتن بدون تقلب نیست . :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ellaa_A

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin-jh


به نظرت ما میریم کل این تاپیکو بخونیم ببینیم شما اخرین تقلبت کی بوده ؟
به نظرت این موضوع تو سرنوشت ما تاثیر داره ؟
به نظرت به کمال میرسیم اینجوری ؟



خخخخ...نوشتشون صفحه آخر بود اگه اشتباه نکنم....*

----------


## mrmm1376

> به نظرت ما میریم کل این تاپیکو بخونیم ببینیم شما اخرین تقلبت کی بوده ؟
> به نظرت این موضوع تو سرنوشت ما تاثیر داره ؟
> به نظرت به کمال میرسیم اینجوری ؟


به نظرت کپی پیست میکردم بچه ها پاره ام نمیکردن ؟

----------


## mrmm1376

> *
> خخخخ...نوشتشون صفحه آخر بود اگه اشتباه نکنم....*


صفحه 7  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ellaa_A

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mrmm1376


به نظرت کپی پیست میکردم بچه ها پاره ام نمیکردن ؟


خخخخ...آره اگه اینکارو میکردی واکنشا انقد شدید نبود*

----------


## Miss.Dr

> به نظرت ما میریم کل این تاپیکو بخونیم ببینیم شما اخرین تقلبت کی بوده ؟
> به نظرت این موضوع تو سرنوشت ما تاثیر داره ؟
> به نظرت به کمال میرسیم اینجوری ؟


عاشق شکلک  :Yahoo (21):  وارد شد.

----------


## radinn

منو یکی از دوستام همیشه کنار هم مینشستیم سال سوم نوبت اول نصف کتابو من میخوندم نصف دیگشو اون.برای نهایی شانس اوردیم دینی بود چون بینمون 6 نفر افتاده بود :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Amin-jh

به نظرت چند نفر پستای تورو دقیق و به تفضیل دنبال میکنن ک بفهمن دو تا پستت چبیه همه ؟!  :Yahoo (21): 

خانوم دکتر در جواب شما هم باید بگم بعضی ها واقعا یه حرفایی میزنند که انسان مغزش رگ به رگ میشود اینجا من هیچ احساسی نمیتونم نشون بدم جز :  :Yahoo (21): 

فرزندانم طوری نکنید که مغز ما طوریش بشود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> به نظرت چند نفر پستای تورو دقیق و به تفضیل دنبال میکنن ک بفهمن دو تا پستت چبیه همه ؟! 
> 
> خانوم دکتر در جواب شما هم باید بگم بعضی ها واقعا یه حرفایی میزنند که انسان مغزش رگ به رگ میشود اینجا من هیچ احساسی نمیتونم نشون بدم جز : 
> 
> فرزندانم طوری نکنید که مغز ما طوریش بشود


حس شخونت(شاخ بودن!!)
تو ایران ی ذره زیاد شده
قرار شه سر هر کدوم از این شخونتا حرص بخوری
زود پیر میشی پدرجان :Yahoo (4): 
مواتم سفید میشه تازه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## banafsheh

من تقلب کردم و همینطور تقلب هم دادم اما نمی دونم چرا لذت نمی بردم  و عذاب وجدان  داشتم چون می دیدم دانش آموزایی رو که خیلی خوب می خوندن و بدون تقلب نمره عالی میشدن و راضی نبودن که دانش آموزایی با تقلب نمره شون خوب بشه، ولی سال سوم و پیش این کار رو نکردم.از من به شما نصیحت تلقب کردن تو هیچ کاری خوب نیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maestro Arman

آخرین تقلب ام مربوط میشه به حدود سه ماه پیش ...

امتحان داخلی شیمی خرداد ماه که حدود یه نمره و نیم تقلب کردم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kemoonly

واقعیتش اینه که من در دوران تحصیلم از اول ابتدایی تا اخر دانشگاهمم تقلب نکردم و لااقل تو زندگیم به این افتخار میکنم 
هرچند دوستان حسابی از خجالتم در مویومدن ولی من تا اخرین قطره خونم مقاومت کردم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
 تو راسته کارمون تقلب نیست . لامصب الرژی دارم بهش  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## صادق خان

> چقدر بعضیا مثبت بودن تو این تاپیک 
> سال چهارم تنها سالی بود که اصلا هیچی تقلب نکردم
> ولی سالای دیگه چیزی کم نمیذاشتم  بیشتر هم میرسوندم البته
> بدترینشم سر امتحان ترم اجتماعی سال اول دبیرستان بود. با خودم کتاب برده بودم سر جلسه تو سوییشِرتم جاسازیش کرده بودم. وسط جلسه اجازه گرفتم رفتم بیرون سوالایی که نمیدونستمو از روش خوندم


خوب تو حیاط میذاشتیش  :Yahoo (101):  برا دسشویی رفتن  اجازه میگرفتی

----------


## صادق خان

> آخرین تقلب ام مربوط میشه به حدود سه ماه پیش ...
> 
> امتحان داخلی شیمی خرداد ماه که حدود یه نمره و نیم تقلب کردم


منم همین امتحان فقط اینطوری نبود
یه صندلی اضافه گذاشته بودیم بین چهارنفر بعد یه کت روش وسط امتحا رفت به عالمه چک نویس اوردم گذاشتم روش بعد هرکی هرسوالو بلد بود مینوش میذاش زیر کت بقیه استفاده میکردن باز سوالای ک بلد نبودو بر میداشت :Yahoo (15):

----------


## iman0013

امتحانای عمومی رو باید تقلب کرد :Yahoo (94):

----------


## P_Soofia

> خوب تو حیاط میذاشتیش  برا دسشویی رفتن  اجازه میگرفتی


کلاسی که توش امتحان میدادم طبقه چهارم بود. هرطبقه هم خودش دستشویی داشت

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## hanjera

شیمی پیش دانشگاهی ترم دوم ! کلا 15 نمره از دوستم نوشتم و حدودای 15 -16 گرفتم ! :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Sky98

*اخرین تقلب
من خیلی گیجم تو تقلب کردن اما رسوندنم عالیه رسوندن هم زیر شاخه تقلبه دیگه
ترم یکی مونده ب اخر بودمدوستم ترم اخر
دوتا امتحان توی یه روز داشت یکی روخونده بود یکی رو نه
شانسش اونیکه نخونده بود بامن یکی بود شماره صندلیشم دقیقا پشت سرمن بود
منم دست چپم صندلیها هم همگی دست راستن خب...
حسابی حال کرد
برگه هامون یکی بود جز اسم و فامیل
پشیمونم نیستم

هرچند مراقب فهمید چپ چپ هم نگاه میکرد 
*

----------


## fafaflh

والا بیشتر اهل رسوندن  بودم  فکر کنم    اول دبیرستان   اون موقع     اصن  درس مرس  سرم نمیشد
ولی اخرین باری که رسوندم    جامعه شناسی نهایی سوم  دبیرستان  14 نمره    به پشت سریم رسوندم  تا تجدید نشه  بقل دستیم بود اخه تو مدرسه

----------


## Uncertain

من با این ماشین حسابایی که در داشت با دوستم تقلب میکردیم سر امتحان ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی اونایی که به ماشین حساب احتیاج داشت من اکثرا میرسوندم دوستم میگف ماشین حسابتو میدی ؟ وقتی بهش میدادم شماره سوالو تو برگه مینوشت میزاش تو ماشین حساب درشو میبست منم جوابشو براش مینوشتم بهش اشاره میکردم اونم میگفت میشه دوباره بدی ماشین حسابو منم بهش میدادم دوباره ولی خب من نمبدونم چرا وقتی میخوام تقلب کنم خندم میگیره  :Yahoo (4):  و قرمز میشم قشنگ لو میرم ........... یه بارم به یکی از دوستام سوالارو رسوندم نمرش از من بیشتر شد دیگه ازون به بعد به کسی نمیرسوندم

----------


## -ava-

اخرین تقلبم مربوط میشه به 3ماه وپنج :Yahoo (4): روز پیش
 ترم2 بودیم...یه امتحان داشتیم که همش محاسباتی بود.3 واحدی هم بود....دوستم که همکلاسی وهم اتاقیم بود هیچی ازش نمیفهمید ..خیلی هم خونده بود بیچاره ولی فوقش4-5میگرفت از20 نمره! :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4): 

امتحانمون تو یکی از کلاسای دانشگاه بود نه سالن!ازشانس دوست ما، اونروز شماره صندلیا با شماره روی کارت ورود به جلسه همخونی نداشت..مراقبم شد استاد خودمون!! استاد گفت هر کی هرجا بشینه :Yahoo (4):   اونم زرنگی کرد پشت سر من نشست... هیچی دیگه تاتونست نوشت..تا سیر شد :Yahoo (4): پاشد برگه رو داد :Yahoo (77):  من نشستم همه رو نوشتم شدم19/5 
دوستم شد13/5  :Yahoo (4):  به همین راحتی پاس شد. دختر ماهی بود،ماهشهری بود..دلم براش تنگ میشه حیف که دیگه نمیبینمش :Yahoo (2): 
همیشه تقلب میرسوندم به دوستام..البته گاهی اوقات که دیگه واقعا لازم داشتم میگرفتم ازبقیه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## arefeh78

> منم جانانه ترین تقلبم سر همین حرفه و فن سوم بود..یه بار هییییچی نخونده بودم ردیف آخر کلاسو کلا یه نفر ساپورت کردخدا خیرش بده من که کامل شدم
> ..ولی دبیرستان اکثرا میرسونم...آخه هر موقع گرفتم اشتباه از آب در اومد..یه کم درس بخونین خو!!!


چه جالب منم نخونده بودم  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی من نمگیرم :
1. بیشتریاش اشتباهه :Yahoo (4): 
2. نمره واقعی خودت مخصوصا تو دبیرستان بهتر میتونه وضعیت درسیتو معلوم میکنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shervin

تقلب بدترین چیزه تو دنیا

----------


## Ellaa_A

*منم خودم یادمه سال سوم امتحان عربی داشتیم...از مبحث منصوبات بودش....یکی از بچه ها پیش من نشسته بود ....البته اینو خودم تقلب نکردم ...رسوندم...یه لغت بود با علامت نصب.....بنده خدا نمیدونست که تمییزه ....هیچی دیگه منم هی یواش میگفتم ....اه اه کفشم خیلی کثیف شده باید تمییزش کنم...نمیگرفت بنده خدا که چی میگم....دیگه آخر امتحان متوجه شد نوشتش .....یادش بخیر...یه وقتایی خیلی دلم  برای مدرسه تنگ  میشه...اینو که الان دارم میگم اشک تو چشام جمع شد....*

----------


## Mr.me

> فیزیک نهایی دو سه نمره از دوستم گرفتم 
> البتهچهار پنج نمرم ب یکی دیگه رسوندم -__-اینو گفتم فک نکنین تک خوری کردم


گناهه دوست دارید یکی حقتونو بخوره

----------


## reza_ma

آخرین مربوط میشه به همین خرداد95 امتحان زمین پیش طبق بارم بندی درسارو گلچین کردم 12 نمره نوشتم رو برگه بردم سر جلسه
سر امتحان فقط میگشتم دنبال جوابا آخرم 13 شدم به طرز عجیبی
ولی بهترینش برمیگرده به اول دبیرستان اولین روز بعد عید امتحان دینی داشتیم زیر میز کتاب بازکرده بودم یادمه 13 14 نمره که نوشتم کتاب از لای پام افتاد زمین بعدش خیلی عادی کفشارو دراوردموووو با فلاکت با پاهام ورق زدم و آخرم شدم 19 یا 19 و نیم

----------


## reza_ma

آها امتحان آمادگی دفاعیم با 4 تا از دوستام هر کدوم یک چهارم کتابو نوشتیم بردیم سر جلسه بعد برگه هامون و عوض کردیم

----------


## reza_ma

> گناهه دوست دارید یکی حقتونو بخوره




هرکی اینطوری میگه خودش اسطوره ی تقلبه

----------


## _Senoritta_

> *سلام دوستان...آخرین تقلبتون کی بود؟فرق نمیکنه کجا باشه ...مدرسه یا امتحان نهایی یا شایدم کنکور*


یادم نمیاد ماشالا زیادن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

امتحان شیمی سال چهارم...منو فابریک ترین رفیقم یک سال قهر بودیم سر امتحان شیمی خرداد اشتی کردیم :Yahoo (4): چک نویسو عوض کردیم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## king2000

> امتحان شیمی سال چهارم...منو فابریک ترین رفیقم یک سال قهر بودیم سر امتحان شیمی خرداد اشتی کردیمچک نویسو عوض کردیم


فابریک ترین رفیق  :Yahoo (21): 
یکسال قهر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> فابریک ترین رفیق 
> یکسال قهر


اره خب یه رفیق دیگه هم دارم که یه هشت سالی میشه باهم رابطه نداریم :Yahoo (12): در حال حاضر با هیچ کدوم از رفیقام رابطه ندارم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mojgan*M

> گناهه دوست دارید یکی حقتونو بخوره


حق کسی و نخوردم : ) معدلم اصن تاثیرم داده نشد معدل اون بنده خدام همینطور
اون درسو واس 10خوندم واسه 10 -12 هم تقلب کردم : )

----------


## Byt.

امتهان زمین شناسی پیش که داخلی بود!کامل از روی کتاب نوشتم! اینا واسه خیلی وقت پیشه :Y (568):

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام دوستان...آخرین تقلبتون کی بود؟فرق نمیکنه کجا باشه ...مدرسه یا امتحان نهایی یا شایدم کنکور*


آمادگی دفاعی سال دوم دبیرستان آزمون مستمر میگرفت تقلب کردم با دوستم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## JoKeR

امتحان نهایی عربی سال سوم.
یکی از آشناهامون با پارتی بازی یکی از ناظرارو که دبیر عربی بود راضی کرد که سر جلسه کمکم کنه.
یه نمره خوب گرفتم خیلی هم حال داد....نوش جونم.

----------


## Healer

بیشتر امتحانات کلاسی رو با تقلب گذروندم البته بیشتر میدادم تا بگیرم
ریاضی یه امتحانو جز ترما تنها ننوشتم  :Yahoo (4): 
خدا برکت بده به چرک نویس :Yahoo (4): 
یه بارم سر زنگ دبیر عربیمون که سر کلاسش همه ازش حساب میبردن و جیک یه نفرم در نمیومد کتاب باز کردم بقیه جرئتشو نداشتن اما کتاب و کتابکار و دفترو باز کردم نصف بیشتر سوالات چک کردم درست نوشته باشم  :Yahoo (4): 
هنوزم که هنوزه خوف زنگای ایشون رو دارم
آخریشم ترم دوم شیمی چهارم بود که یکی از دوستام نخونده بود کل برگه رو براش نوشتم به ترتیب تو چرک نویس!!!!!!! وقتی میخواستم برگمو بدم خط کشمو گرفتم سمتش گفتم ممنون زیرشم کاغذه بود  :Yahoo (4):  مراقبمونم چشش به خط کشه بود جوری رفتم برگه رو بدم دوستمو نبینه
چقد من خوبم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amiirsd21

سال دوم امتحانای جغرافیا و امادگی دفاعی کتاب درسیو بردم سر جلسه
جالبه که جغرافیا نتونستم ۲۰ بشم

----------


## EdisS

*امتحان ترم دوم شیمی پیش...
داشتم به یکی از دوستام تقلب میدادم..
دوستم هی میگفت زود باش...
مراقبه صداشو شنید فک کرد منم...
اومد ب سمتمون منم زودی گذاشتم زیر نیمکت..
از شانس باقالی من اون دید..
اومد دستشو دراز کرد زیر نیمکت ..
ولی اینبار از شانس باقالی اون کاغذ سفیدا ب طورش خورد
بعد دیدنشون گفت عه اینا چرا سفیدن؟
منم چیزی نگفتم فقط ی لبخند ژکوند زدم..
 *

----------


## Mojgan*M

> سال دوم امتحانای جغرافیا و امادگی دفاعی کتاب درسیو بردم سر جلسه
> جالبه که جغرافیا نتونستم ۲۰ بشم


منم همیشه نقشه ها رو میبردم سر جلسه  :Yahoo (76): هیچ وقتم بالا 18 نمیشدم بس چرت بود این درس  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Healer

> منم همیشه نقشه ها رو میبردم سر جلسه هیچ وقتم بالا 18 نمیشدم بس چرت بود این درس


من اول سالی اینقد رفتم امتحاناشو حذفیدم فهمید چطوریم!!!!!
گف تو درس نخون بیا یه نمایش نامه از ائمه بنویس بعدم بهم ۲۰ مستمرو داد پایانیم ورقه مو از رو بروبچ نوشتم شدم ۲۰
پرورشی هم رفتم آزمون نهج البلاغه کلاساشو پیچوندم شانسی از مرحله شهرستان درومدم کلا ۲۰ مو داد حتی امتحانم بقیه بچه ها دادن ترمو من ندادم  :Yahoo (4): 
وگرنه جفتشونو میفتادم

----------


## Mojgan*M

> من اول سالی اینقد رفتم امتحاناشو حذفیدم فهمید چطوریم!!!!!
> گف تو درس نخون بیا یه نمایش نامه از ائمه بنویس بعدم بهم ۲۰ مستمرو داد پایانیم ورقه مو از رو بروبچ نوشتم شدم ۲۰
> پرورشی هم رفتم آزمون نهج البلاغه کلاساشو پیچوندم شانسی از مرحله شهرستان درومدم کلا ۲۰ مو داد حتی امتحانم بقیه بچه ها دادن ترمو من ندادم 
> وگرنه جفتشونو میفتادم


o__O شما خیلی فعالی : )))))

 ولی پرورشی دبیرمون انصافا تو باغ نبود قد ی دفتر سوال میداد با جواب از همونام امتحان میگرفت همه هم جزوه باز میکردن (-__-)

----------


## Dr.Raha

همه ی مزه امتحان ب تقلبشه!
والا!
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kaftar

سالن امتحانات ما مثل اسارت گاهه :Yahoo (21):  زمستونا دماش منفی 10 درجست  :Yahoo (21):  از طرفی هم هر 5 متر دوربین داره و فاصله من از کناریم 1 متره :D
با این اوصاف راحت شدیم دیگه کسی ازمون تقلب نمیخواد :Yahoo (68): 
ولی یه نوبت پرتمون کردن نمازخونه اونجا صندلی ها نزدیک تر بود ، رو برگه سوال جوابارو مینوشتم بعد نشون میدادم به سمت جنوب شرقیم بعد یدفعه تا ته سالن جنب و جوش به پا میشد و همه شروع میکردن نوشتن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
 اين كاراي غير قانونی كه ديگه افتخار نداره كه بخوام تعريف كنم

----------


## tavakoli

ادبیات نهایی حوصلم نمیشد شعر حفظ کنم نوشتم شعرو استینام رو زدم بالا گذاشتم تو استینم :Yahoo (5):  به راحتی نوشتم گذاشتم سره جاش

----------


## fatemeh77

بحث تقلبه؟  :Yahoo (94): 
سال سوم ترم دوم امتحان تاریخ
ماهاعم  ک درگیر امتحان نهایی بودیم و عص مصابم نداشتیم،  نمیدونم موافقین یا ن ولی تاریخ واقعا عذابی بود واس خودش  :Yahoo (21): 
منم هیچی نخونده بودم کتاب نمیتونسم باز کنم و مراقبمونم از اون حواس جمعا. ... از دوستای حرفه ایمم دور افتادم دیگ نور علی نور :D

برگه رو نگا کردم دیدم هیچی بلد نیستم سوالا هم سخخخخت
!  اخرین زورمو زدم ب نفر جلویی ی برگه دادم ک من هیچی ننوشتم و کمک و فلان و اینا 
ک اونم جواب نداد و منم ناامید سرمو گذاشتم رو میز تقریبا دیگ داشت خابم میبرد  :Yahoo (4):  
دیدم فایده نداره بلند شدم ک برگرو بدم دیدم ی برگه مچاله روی میزع :/ تقریبا هفت هشت نمره بود o_O 
و با چرت و پرتایی ک خودم نوشته بودم یه دوازده سیزده نمره یی شد (دیگ خیلی شانس اوردم ک میز اخر بودمو مراقبم ندیده بود!  تنها خوش شانسی زندگیم همین بود  =)) 
خدا خیرش بده نفر جلوییو قبلش خیلی با هم صمیمی نبودیم ولی بعد اون امتحان از صمیمی ترین دوستانم شد  ^___^

پ. ن : تقلب باعث تقویت مودت و دوستی میشه، دوستانتون رو دریابید هنگام امتحان، نامرد نباشید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## optician

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  من امتحانی رو یادم نمیاد که تقلب نکرده باشم... تقلب های خفنی هم میکردم ، از روی کتاب و جزوه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zn.d

دوم دبیرستان 
امتحانات ترم اول
انقد با دوستم ضایع تقلب میکردیم که کل کلاس میخندیدن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sara prs

راستش من اصلا بلد نیستم تقلب کنم.میترسم...واسه همین هیچ وقت یاد نگرفتم سرم همیشه ب کار خودم گرمه.
اخرین باز سر امتحان زمین ترم دوم بود...همین سال چهارم با دوستم.

----------


## _Bahar_

تقلب تا دلت بخواد :Yahoo (4): 
ولی بیشتر تقلب میدادم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## nacli

یادش بخیر دوم دبیرستان یه نوکیا 7230 داشتم از بس تو نیمباز و این چیزا میپلکیدیم، چشم بسته میتونستم تایپ کنم از بس چت کرده بودم. سر امتحان ادبیات، یه سوال بود ک خاوران نامه از کیست؟ منم همیشه اوک گوشه آخر کلاس مینشستم دیگه زل زده بودم ب برگه و با اون دستم تو کشوی میز، سوالو از نت در اوردم. 
البته اون موقع سرعت نت ایرانسل خوب بود

----------


## Healer

کلا موافقم که مزه امتحان به تقلبشه
وگرنه همه بلدن درس بخونن 20 بگیرن اما 12 که با تقلب بدست بیاد واقعا بیشتر به آدم میچسبه بخصوص اگه معلمه رو اعصاب باشه مث درس ریاضی

----------


## khaan

پارسال امتحانات دیپلم مجدد فیزیک3 تجربی رو 19.25 گرفتم. درحد 16 هم بلد نبودم ولی برگه رو دادم به مسئول حوزه که مهندسی برق یا کامپیوتر داشت برام پر کرد

----------


## It.is.me.beach

امتحان نهایی خرداد ادبیات ، عربی ، فیزیک ، شیمی و زیست !
قشنگترینش ماله زیست بود ، فایل پی دی اف کتاب درسی رو توی موبایلم گذاشتم و موبایلم رو توی جورابم گذاشتم و خاموشش کردم . 
وسط امتحان ، سوالایی را که بلدنبودم رو حفظ کردم و اجازه گرفتم برای دستشویی رفتن ، خیلی شیک و مجلسی جواب همشون رو از موبایلم نگاه کردم و برگشتم سر جلسه ! 

مثل چی ترسیده بودم ولی از پسش بر اومدم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamidshams

> امتحان نهایی خرداد ادبیات ، عربی ، فیزیک ، شیمی و زیست !
> قشنگترینش ماله زیست بود ، فایل پی دی اف کتاب درسی رو توی موبایلم گذاشتم و موبایلم رو توی جورابم گذاشتم و خاموشش کردم . 
> وسط امتحان ، سوالایی را که بلدنبودم رو حفظ کردم و اجازه گرفتم برای دستشویی رفتن ، خیلی شیک و مجلسی جواب همشون رو از موبایلم نگاه کردم و برگشتم سر جلسه ! 
> 
> مثل چی ترسیده بودم ولی از پسش بر اومدم


 حق یه بد بخت مثل من رو خوردی با این کارت ...

----------


## It.is.me.beach

> حق یه بد بخت مثل من رو خوردی با این کارت ...


دوست عزیز ، من قبل امتحانا تصمیم تغییر رشته به انسانی گرفته بودم و این درس ها رو با اینکار فقط پاس کردم چون حوصله خوندنشونو  نداشتم ، نمره ی زیست نهاییم هم ده شد . حق شما هم خورده نشده و هیچ امتیاز تاثیر معدلی هم داخل زیر گروه انسانی به نفع من داده نمیشه ! 

پ.ن : همچنین تاثیر معدل که مثبته ، پس در هر صورت چه فرقی داره ؟!

----------


## hamid_MhD

_اخرین تقلبم اگ اشتباه نکنم همین تابستون امتحان مقدماتی واسه گواهینامه بود ک به ی خانومی تقلب رسوندم اونم ی تقلب رسوند ک بی غلط قبول شم.خخخخخ_

----------


## yasintabriz

سه شنبه امتحان زمین. قبل اون دوشنبه امتحان زیست که بعد از زدن چنتا تسلیم شدم و بقیه سوالارو تقلب کردم.کل امتحانای زیست کلاسمون رو با تقلب می نویسیم :Yahoo (83): (البته کلاس بیرون نه مدرسه). تو نهایی تقلب نکردم ولی بزور تونستم یه مقدار برسونم. تو قلمچی هم آخرین تقلبم برمیگرده به دوم دبیرستان

----------


## -AMiN-

> دوست عزیز ، من قبل امتحانا تصمیم تغییر رشته به انسانی گرفته بودم و این درس ها رو با اینکار فقط پاس کردم چون حوصله خوندنشونو  نداشتم ، نمره ی زیست نهاییم هم ده شد . حق شما هم خورده نشده و هیچ امتیاز تاثیر معدلی هم داخل زیر گروه انسانی به نفع من داده نمیشه ! 
> 
> پ.ن : همچنین تاثیر معدل که مثبته ، پس در هر صورت چه فرقی داره ؟!


داش یوزرنیمت خعلی .... :Yahoo (20): 
ساحل! این منم   :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mojgan*M

مدرسم نمیریم یکم تقلب کنیم عی باو -__-

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

تنها تقلبم سوم راهنمايي بود و ديگر هيچ[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yasintabriz

> داش یوزرنیمت خعلی ....
> ساحل! این منم



البته احتمالا میخواسته بیچ با ی کوتاه رو بنویسه که بخاطر یسری مسائل این کارو نکرده. درست نمیگم؟

----------


## It.is.me.beach

> البته احتمالا میخواسته بیچ با ی کوتاه رو بنویسه که بخاطر یسری مسائل این کارو نکرده. درست نمیگم؟


بله درسته ، البته اینطوری ادبی تر شده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AMiN-

> البته احتمالا میخواسته بیچ با ی کوتاه رو بنویسه که بخاطر یسری مسائل این کارو نکرده. درست نمیگم؟


جای it این ea گذاشته که تایید بشه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## It.is.me.beach

> داش یوزرنیمت خعلی ....
> ساحل! این منم


عاره دیگه  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## reza__sh

دوشنبه سر امتحان فیزیک :Yahoo (21):

----------


## It.is.me.beach

> یا کلا بلد نیس که بیشتر احتمال میدم همینجوره چون خعلی طنزه معنیش 
> یا جای it این ea گذاشته که تایید بشه


بچه کلاس اولی هم می تونه ************* رو بنویسه ... ولی تائید نشد واسه همین قوه ابتکارم شکوفا شد  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## -AMiN-

> بچه کلاس اولی هم می تونه ************* رو بنویسه ... ولی تائید نشد واسه همین قوه ابتکارم شکوفا شد


سر همینچیزاس امریکا جرات نمیکنه حمله کنه دیگه :Yahoo (20): 
را: اخرین‌تقلبم یادم‌نمیاد با افتخار‌همه رو لب مرزی قبول شدم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Chandler Bing

تنها تقلبی که سر امتحان نهایی کردم یه تقلب نیم نمره ای فیزیک بود که مانع از افتادنم شد  :Yahoo (4):  
 یعنی دقیقا یا ۱۰ پاس شدم  :Yahoo (1):  
 یه دبیر زبان هم داشتیم دو دسته سوال میداد نصف بچه‌ها نمره اشون مثل من میشد یادش بخیر   :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ARAM.esh

يادش بخير امتحان زمين آخرين و خاطره انگيز ترين تقلبم بود :Yahoo (94): 
فقط پيش ٢ رو از خيلي سبز روخوني كردم رفتم سر امتحان.امتحان توي سالن بود با دوستم يه جايي نشستيم ديدم ميفتم و خيلي هم توي ديد هستيم  اول اجازه گرفتم جامو عوض كنم نذاشتن بعد خودم خيلي شيك پا شدم رفتم يه جايي نشستم كه راحت بتونم تقلب كنم بعد دوستمو هم صدا زدم بياد. بعد از ربع ساعت كل سالن رفته بود روي هوا همه داشتن حرف ميزدن و از تو كتاب جوابا رو پيدا ميكردن حالا مثلا مراقب داشتيم و دوربين هم بودي تو سالن آخراش مراقبا هم ميرسوندن :Yahoo (94):

----------

